# Best Digital Camera in 10K



## iSLaND (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

Looking for a digital camera with following features:

Primary Criteria: Best Image Quality. Not megapixel count or x optical zoom. 
Primary Use: Basic Indoor / Outdoor photography. I want point and shoot. I won't mess with settings.
Max Budget: 10 K (+ 2k Max)
Prefrred companies: Sony, Nikon, Cannon

Pls suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2013)

IXUS 255 should fit the bill...

If you think you can spend little more, you can get SX260 for 13.5k


----------



## iSLaND (May 16, 2013)

nac said:


> IXUS 255 should fit the bill...
> 
> If you think you can spend little more, you can get SX260 for 13.5k



I'll chk them out.

How about Sony WX50? Only 8.8k


----------



## nac (May 17, 2013)

With the IXUS you will get more zoom than WX50. Fair comparison would be between IXUS 255 and WX150/WX200.


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2013)

SX260 @ 13.5k is highly recommended, nothing beats it


----------



## animes_d (May 19, 2013)

As I have the similar query, I would like to add the battery life is major concern for me as I had a Kodak entry level camera with very high consumption of battery. And my cousin bought Nikon L610, with 4 original Nikon batteries and charger and I quite like it. And also SX260 is around 15k in flipkart where can i get it in 13.5k?


----------

